# 2010 hoyt turbohawk



## PseFreak

All i can say is WOW !!! I am at a loss for words this is the absolute smoothest and most quiet bow i have ever shot it is unreal and it has NO hand shock at ALL !!! I will put money on it this will be one of the biggest sellers of the year.


----------



## D-bow

How can I get a look see at such a marvel?


----------



## RugerRedhawk

From what I've heard this will be a big seller. It is basically a super hawk riser with am32 limbs and cams. Only pitfall is to add a string silencer you have to attach to the front of the riser, but for how much money you're saving compared to an am32, it's hardly worth worrying about.


----------



## PseFreak

RugerRedhawk said:


> From what I've heard this will be a big seller. It is basically a super hawk riser with am32 limbs and cams. Only pitfall is to add a string silencer you have to attach to the front of the riser, but for how much money you're saving compared to an am32, it's hardly worth worrying about.


Actually you have 200.00 and seriously you almost dont even need a string silencer it is that quiet but even if you wanted one its no big deal with a front mount. My local dealer just got it in so i would watch your local dealer very close because they wont stay in stock for long !!!


----------



## bluelund79

Agreed with the above said staements. Mine has been on order since 11 July ans it can't get here any sooner. Out of all of the bows I shot with the exception of the Quest HPS 31, this one shot dead in MY hand. I did add the front mount Fuse string stop, because you can never have too quiet of a hunting bow. The draw cycle is very smooth and has a good backwall. It was smooth enough that I almost ordered the 70# limbs instead of the 60#, discretion won that battle so I stuck with 60#. I will give a better review and photos when the bow is in my hands...Tropy Taker Drop Zone, Team Extreme RT900 w/light, Fuse 4" stab w/ 2" Limbsaver Extension and 1" Limbsaver tip, Fuse Front Mount Suppressor, Alpine Soft Lock 5 arrow-Less than $720 with tax out the door.


----------



## Shinsou

*TurbowHawk*

Yeah, I will probably be getting one for my wife to use as a hunting bow.

:izza:


----------



## HoodIN

No STS needed for me. Hoyt has hit a homerun with the TH. I have never purchased new.......ever! That was until I shot the TH. I didn't like the Superhawk and was not all that excited to shoot the TH to be honest. I've always had my 05' Vtec as my main rig but it will be the backup this year. 

I can't shoot groups @ 35 to 40 yds which I've never experienced with a short ATA bow before either. Simply a impressive bow all around!


----------



## getn10

PseFreak said:


> All i can say is WOW !!! I am at a loss for words this is the absolute smoothest and most quiet bow i have ever shot it is unreal and it has NO hand shock at ALL !!! I will put money on it this will be one of the biggest sellers of the year.


Hands down the best bang for the buck!! Compared to the AM 32 i have shot both side by side and i COULD tell a big difference! I do think Hoyt should have road the AlphaMax Train a little longer because once these hit the shops and get shot side by side and then look at the price diff. The AM's will be sitting there for awhile. Maybe not to dumb? THEY DIDNT MAKE A TURBO HAWK 35??????....... HINT HINT!!!:wink::drool:


----------



## airwolf

any chance to get a look at this bow and when it will be out to shoot or buy?


----------



## HoodIN

I've already had mine for a while. I'd call around a bit and see who has any in stock and hurry!!


----------



## Johnbear

I did add the front mount Fuse string stop, because you can never have too quiet of a hunting bow. The draw cycle is very smooth and has a good backwall````


----------



## hslag

i got mine friday and love it shoots 278 ft per secon shooting 406 grain aroow and pulling 65 lbs


----------



## PseFreak

Congrats its a nice bow !


----------



## cbellock

*Pics*

Mine will be in a about two weeks ALL Black. Lets see some pics of this things. I cant hardly wait to get mine.


----------



## The smackdown

anyone know if they are out in left hand yet?


----------



## benzilla

super nice bow tons of fun to shoot we have sold a few lately plus they even have a 50 dollar rebate


----------



## potter88

I’m excited like a little school girl because I'll be picking mine up tonight from my archery shop(forche's archery all the way). Went in too have some arrows done and saw it on the shelf and they let me fling a couple arrows with it and then the next thing I know I'm having them put one together for me. I shot the reezen, monster and the AM and I like the AM and TH way more than the Mathews which I was surprised with but ill get some pictures of the set up after I pick it up tonight.


----------



## gsptarget

went last night to local place to try out a bunch of different bows, pre sale, and ended up choosing this bow.
I was simply blown away, but then again I am trading up from a 1991 Golden Eagle
Had them outfit is last evening, and sight it in. I get to go pick it up today at the sale price. Awesome customer service


----------



## whitetailboy

if you really want a string stopper look up coolhand luke. he makes one that replaces the riser shox and it looks a lot better.


----------



## shoeminator

I ordered mine in August, it was in the shop in nine days, not all were business days, just nine straight days!!!!! Awesome bow!!! I need to buy more nocks It keeps shooting them off the groups are so tight.


----------



## bdgerfn20

My brother just bought this bow and it really is a great bow. Im not much of a bow expert but it just felt so smooth when i shot it. Also idk what hes gettin to fps but it shoots pretty fast. and hes only drawing 55lbs. I would have to say its the best bow in hoyts line up this year. hes getting performence of a $900 bow for 500


----------



## bow_hunter44

I am certainly happy with mine!


----------



## Valsmere

Bought mine on August 23 been shooting just about everyday. I too went and tested a boat load of bows before I picked this one. I have been out of archery for almost 20 years. Wow what a difference between all the ones I shot. Damm I love this bow!
NAP Freedom Dropaway rest
Extreme Stabilizer
Apex Bone Collector Sight
Tru Ball Rack Master Release.
Shooting Easton ST Excel Corbon Arrows, size 400


----------



## Valsmere

Sorry for the double post I forgot the pic:


----------



## sawyer692

Drew blood with mine a couple days ago. Got a Turbohawk for my B-Day July 9th. My first bow kill, a forkie Blacktail. Caught him still in bed. 

Only other bow I've had was a PSE Nova I sold 7 years ago so I really have nothing to compare the TH to but I don't see how a bow could get much better...


----------



## troyderbyfreak

*Awesome bow*

i pick up my th tomorrow and cant wait i shot this bow last week and absolutly loved it fast bow and light and QUIET


----------



## HunterRidge

Had mine about 2 weeks now, absolutely love it, just cant find a rest I like. Im shooting Easton Epic 500's with 26.5" draw at 53 lbs getting 271 fps! Thats smoking compared to my older bow at this poundage. Might have to check out the sts from coolhand luke, my fuse one just not cutting good enough for me.


----------



## pasteve1976

*Turbo Hawk*

Wow, guy had one up at the shop the other day and I was amazed at how quiet the damn thing was. I just picked up a used vectrix plus and was wishing I would have spent another $100 and got that. I wasn't too sure about the quality of these bows. I've heard this line took over the REFLEX line , but the turbo hawk seems like it blows away any REFLEX I ever shot.


----------



## potter88

Just an update I have had mine for a while now have 250+ arrows through it now. I took it into the shop to have her checked out and make sure everything was good checked it out handed it back and said nothings changed go shoot the strings off of it. Absolutely love this bow, I have shot a lot of different bows and it will be a long time before something feels this comfortable.

And HunterRidge have you checked out the QAD’s I have the HD on mine and so far it has worked great and it looks good on it my .02 

and it just sunk in I wonder how your bow is getting so much speed compared to mine


----------



## mloy2

i got my turbo hawk in july and i love it it is the bone collector edition autographed by T-Bone from the bone collectors 
very smooth and quiet shooting bow


----------



## mloy2

hslag said:


> i got mine friday and love it shoots 278 ft per secon shooting 406 grain aroow and pulling 65 lbs


im shooting a 480 grain arrow pulling 68 lbs and getting 264 feet per second


----------



## AML50

I picked up the similar, other than using the M4 cams, Superhawk after trying several other bows from PSE and Mission. This bow was the smoothest both on the draw and release.Been away for severals years so by far not an expert oponion but very smooth ,,set up 50 lb @29. with a DMI Terminator rest.


----------



## phermann36

I ordered my 2010 TH Bone Collector on Sat. Can't wait for it to come in. The dealer said it's going to take about three weeks. Gotta love being a southpaw:frusty:


----------



## gutpile 1968

*Hoyt turbo hawk*

I ordered My Turbohawk the day after christmas, black riser with the AP camo limbs, My Pro shop said 10 business days and it would be here. I will also be adding a black QAD Ultra rest PRO HD drop away rest, Predator IV pendulum sight, Fuse string suppressor, Fuse 1 piece quick detatch 4 arrow quiver in AP camo, G5 1/4" string peep, black Limb saver X-coil 4.5". Just can't shoot it for 3 months until the muscles I tore in my neck and shoulder heal from this past archery season! My last bow is a 2008 Hoyt Kobalt, A Perfect treestand bow with the 28" axle to axle length, with out having to carve up the tree to to shoot around limbs.


----------



## poe400

Got one the day after Christmas....love it. Got coolhandLukes string stop,x coil, ripcord and a spot hogg real deal sight....couldnt ask for a quieter bow. Shoots great...26.5 draw, #2 B cam and at 62 lbs.


----------



## hoodedmonk

D-bow said:


> How can I get a look see at such a marvel?


Lol. smart ar$$


----------



## Flat Line

it is the best bow for the $ you cant pass it up, i absolutly love mine!


----------



## roblytle13

poe400 said:


> Got one the day after Christmas....love it. Got coolhandLukes string stop,x coil, ripcord and a spot hogg real deal sight....couldnt ask for a quieter bow. Shoots great...26.5 draw, #2 B cam and at 62 lbs.


how fast does she shoot? I am looking.


----------



## x-it

roblytle13 said:


> how fast does she shoot? I am looking.


Mine at 28in draw 68lbs 367grn arrow shoots 296fps.


----------



## Rootbeer LX

I myself just ordered a 2010 Turbo Hawk in the all black as all I hunt is foam and am really looking forward to shooting it. I read alot of reviews about this bow and as much as I like the AM,I just can't afford to spend that much money. When I read that the Turbo Hawk features the same limbs and cams as the AM,it was a no brainer on my part. This will be second Hoyt bow,my first is a 2007 Vectrix,and I will be decking it out with a blacked out Sure-Loc,Viper scope,Platinum Premire rest,Fuse VFR 26" carbon stab/matching10" side bars,shooting it at 60#s @ 28" and Easton FatBoy 500's. Once I get the ball rolling I will post up some pics of my new rig and give you all my 2 cents worth on it's performance.

Vince


----------



## Sgt. Fury

A good friend of mine picked up a Turbo Hawk last week and LOVES it! Quiet and quick bow. The only thing I really wish it had was a spot in the back of the riser to screw in a string stop. If you use a strip stop, it has to be mounted in front & curve around the riser.

Great bow!


----------



## Rootbeer LX

Sgt. Fury said:


> A good friend of mine picked up a Turbo Hawk last week and LOVES it! Quiet and quick bow. The only thing I really wish it had was a spot in the back of the riser to screw in a string stop. If you use a strip stop, it has to be mounted in front & curve around the riser.
> 
> Great bow!


You know just for kicks and giggles I decided to remove the string stop from my Vectrix and honestly I did not notice any difference in sound,vibration or performance so I'm just going to leave it off.


----------



## runningdeer

Sgt. Fury said:


> A good friend of mine picked up a Turbo Hawk last week and LOVES it! Quiet and quick bow. The only thing I really wish it had was a spot in the back of the riser to screw in a string stop. If you use a strip stop, it has to be mounted in front & curve around the riser.
> 
> Great bow!


Coolhandluke on here (AT) will make you one that doesn't wrap from the front of the riser it comes from the side....LOOKS AND WORKS GREAT!


----------



## Gfunk

hoyt is offer $50 rebate on hawk series bow now too, just saw the add in a mag. and on the website.


----------

